# Avatar: The War Of The Elements RP.



## Zetta (Jul 17, 2008)

*Story:
*
Before the Fire Nation and the Fire Lord were a threat, war was fought between the four nations: the Water Tribes, the Earth Kingdom, the Air Nomads, and the Fire Nation.

As a warrior of the each nation, choose your role in this conflict. Will you engage in the war and lead your nation to victory? Will you live a peaceful life and go on adventures? Will you try to befriend your foes? Will you learn the noble art of bending or will you remain a normal warrior and get your power from another source? Will you become powerful enough to become The Avatar?

The choice is yours.

In this thread, we will RP our adventures in the world of Avatar

Please keep all posts here in character. If you must go out of character, either post the message that is OOC in parenthesis.

Example: (OOC: OMGZ THAT DF IS BROKEN LIKE FUCK!!!!)

This is for short messages, compliments and comments. Long messages and discussions should be held here.

Do you mean this one?


*Additional rules*
*No spamming:* Atleast make a paragraph.
*No Godmodding:* I'll be reading each and every post in here. If I see godmodding, I'll have it addressed. If you think something is godmodding, PM me the post and I'll look it over again.
*No long OOC conversations: *We have the OOC thread for that 
*No insulting:* Seriously. IC insult are allowed ofcourse if there's a just cause.

About controlling other people's characters: if you really need an action and he's offline until tommorow, you can do it but not something that involves something detrimental to the other dudes character.

Also, if he gives your permission to do so, then you can do anything as long as he doesn't die.

The original owner is still the one who decides if he accepts the events.

Gentlemen, the framework has been set. Go! Make Groups! Have fun and live your adventures in the World of Avatar!


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 19, 2008)

*Walking*.....


In Ba Sing Se-
Saito walks around the city running errands for his family. He picks up fresh apples, milk, and is on his way to pick up some cabbage. He stops at the cabbage vender and picks out some cabbage. He reaches into his pockets to find the money to pay for it but is suddenly pushed into the cabbages and knocks the cart over. 
Aki: Nice move Saito.
Kid 2: Yeah Aki, way to go, look at the mess you made.
Saito looks around and sees the three kids, all around his age of about 17. He recognizes them and knows what their goal is. To annoy him.
Saito: What do you three want. 
Aki: Well, I heard that you beat up some of our friends a few days ago, and we can't just let that slide...
Saito: They messed around with me just like you're doing now, they had it coming, and so do you...
Kid 2: Oh, you're so scary Saito, you can't take all three of us.
Aki: Yeah, why don't you get your daddy to come help you, oh wait, you don't have one!
Saito clenches his fists trying to hold himself back but he can't. He punches Aki square in the nose and he flies back. He holds onto his bleeding nose trying to stop it.
Aki: You little...get him!

The other two boys rushed at Saito. He leans into one of them and pops his back up as he gets under his stomach sending the boy into the air and giving Saito the chance to land a kick to his stomach. The last boy stood back in fear, trying to get a defensive stance. 
Saito: Leave...now.
The three boys ran holding their injuries. Saito took a deep breath and looked behind him. The cabbage vender stood there angerily.
Vender: How dare you kill my cabbages and start all of this ruckus! Get out!
Saito looked down and kicked the same rock all the way home.

With the three boys-
Boy 2: What do we do Aki!
Aki felt his face, noticing it is slightly burnt.
Aki: What the hell...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 19, 2008)

In fire fountain City-

Kiza stretched and walked out of a run down shack on the outskirts of town, near the ocean.

Kiza: ?Ah~? he looked at the water. ?Good day to go get some free food.? He smiled and walked into town. When he entered he looked around, ?Where?s that meat salesmen...? He saw two guys bullying a merchant.

Man: ?Oi! We are fire nation soldiers! We fight HARD to bring our prosperity and peace to the rest of the world! I think we DESERVE some free meat, What do you think Lee?? He looked over at his partner.
Lee: ?Yeah Kuzan. I think we deserve some free meat for protecting this mans life too.? he smirked. 

Kiza: ?Pff. Soldiers.? he walked past them and stood at the counter. ?Hey, I need some meat.? He grabbed a slab of it and walked off. 
Kuzan: ?Hey! You know who we are!?? he grabbed Kiza?s shoulder and turned him around. The slab of meat hanging out of his mouth.
Kiza: ?Why should I care.? the meat moved up and down as he spoke.
Lee: ?Hey.. Hey.. I know this guy!? he held up a wanted poster. ?He?s an army deserter!? Kuzan took a good look at it.
Kuzan: ?Hehehe.? he held it up next to Kiza?s face. ?Yup. It?s you.?
Kiza: ?Again. Why should I care? the meat still in his mouth. 
Kuzan: ?We?re gonna take you in boy!? he went to punch Kiza, instead he was countered with a kick to the crotch.  ?GUA!? he fell to the ground. ?Y.. You...!?
Lee: ?You... How dare you!? he shot a fireball at Kiza, He countered with a fire kick and quickly drew his blade, placing it against his chest. 
Kiza: ?You done?? he took a bite of the meat.
Lee: ?I?m.. I?m done...? He fell to the ground. Kiza yawned and walked away. 

Kiza: ?I?m lucky those guys were just bull shitting about their positions.? he stretched. ?Just some Common criminals who stole some Uniforms.?


----------



## Burke (Jul 19, 2008)

*ONWARDS *

((read about my charecter before reading this))

Some miles away north of Ba Sing Se-

Mik couldn't believe that he was making another visit to Ba Sing Se. In the back of his head he kept telling himself that it didnt matter how many times he had to go back to _that_ place. He unpacked the rock surrounding his left arm and gathered up his belongings from the night before, sleeping on the ground just felt right to him. He then moved a nearby boulder ontop of where he was sleeping to avoid detection, which was key in this day and age. He moved onward towards Ba Sing Se
I hate having to see _her_, who knows what she will do this time.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 19, 2008)

*In the outer districts of Ba Sing Se...*
Gan is standing on a ladder painting a house. He's been at it for over 4 hours and he's finally almost done. He wipes his brow, "Whew...that was a lot of work. The old lady didn't even offer me any Lemonade." He climbs down the ladder and calls out, "Hey lady I'm done!"

The front door of the house opens and a grouchy old lady steps out. "Done?" she looks at the house, "You're not done, I still see old paint...right there," she points at a microscopic section under a window sill.

Gan stares and sighs, "Yeah, yeah I'll have it covered in a sec."

The old lady shakes her head, "No, no that spot ruins everything....you need to apply another coat."

Gan's eye's bug out, "Huh? Are you kidding me? I don't have time to do another coat. I have places to go. That wasn't a part of the deal lady."

She scowls at Gan, "Bah! Lazy youngster...okay I'll pay you but you only get half because you did such a crumby job." She reaches into an ancient looking purse and  opens it, butterflies fly out.

"Geez when was the last time you opened that thing, the creation of the world?"

The old lady glares at him, "Here," she tosses three coins at Gan. He catches them.

"Hey this is only a quarter of what you promised to pay!"

She sticks her tongue out at Gan and then slams her door. Gan just stands there for a couple of minutes looking befuddled. Then he turns around and walks away as he moves he slams his boot into the ground. The earth shakes violently next to the house and the side wall crumbles down revealing the old lady's kitchen. "So long," waves Gan in a much happier mood.


----------



## Burke (Jul 20, 2008)

*The start of Kya*

Palace in the northern water tribe city-

The king (isnt there leader a king) sat alone looking over a few scrolls and thinking about days to come. He stop reading and looks around.
-just on time as i expected-
-well _you_ sentenced for me
-ah, so i did
-what task do you require my lord
-Kya this is a very important task in which i could think of noone but you to complete
*important? i hope i dont have to kill anyone*
-I need you to relay a message to Ba Sing Se directly to the earth king, im sure you can handle that by yourself can't you?
-any thing for you suno, er...i mean _king_ suno
-I need this delivered as fast as possible so i will let you take the grey eel-hound
- *sqeel* the eelhound, Your eelhound, oh my(king suno raised his hand)thank you king suno i shall not let you down
*hopefully*
-thats what i like to hear, now off

Then as quickly as she came she departed, and went to the eelhound pen. She spotted the kings grey eelhound Hira.

-Hira?

The animal perked up and joyed at the sight of her favorite water tribe girl.

-Cmere girl.

Kya offered the usual payment of golden koi-crab meat. As Hira happily ate Kya applied the saddle, and mounted.

-Hira, kya cooed, were taking a trip to the earth king again, so off to the shore

Hira then took off out of the city into the ocean faster that a firehawk at full dive. She would swim most of the way.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 20, 2008)

In the great City of Omashu-

It?s midnight, The city is asleep, A dark figure sneaks through the empty streets and towards the gate. Slowly he creeps, He hears a noise and goes flat against a wall. He checks it out, Just an Octopus-turtle. Creepy looking thing. He thinks to himself. The figure spins and falls into the earth, A few meters further down he re-appears in front of the great gate. The two guards on duty are looking the other way. It?s easy to get to the gate from this side, But leaving the city not so much.

Man: ?Gotta do this then!? he stomps on the ground and a boulder goes into the air and hovers. He clasps his hands together, Then pulls them apart, The rock follows this motion and splits in half. The figure fires one rock at each guard, Knocking them down and off the tower. He then creates a small tunnel, big enough for one man, in the wall. The figure slips through and closes the tunnel, Running off towards the caves. 
Man: ?Yes!? he said as he reached the entrance. ?I am free!? he did a dance. In the light stood a tall man with a long pony tail and elegant clothing. ?I?m sorry Omashu, But I must go and join with the Earth King?s forces.? He bowed. ?I will stop the war. Just watch!? The man took off into the tunnels.

Back in Fire Fountain City-

Kiza was sitting on top of a building, meat still hanging out of his mouth.

Kiza: ?It?s getting harder to move around here.? he sat up. ?Might need to change loca-shi-ons.? he said with a strange accent. ?Yeah, It?s a good time to change spots. Been here too long, soldiers will start to come here soon too. Can?t be lucky forever I guess.? He jumped down and landed on a Cabbage cart.
Boy: ?MY CABBAGES!!!!? He fell to the ground holding the fallen cabbages. Kiza pulled himself out of the cart and rubbed his back.
Kiza: ?Damn that hurt.? he pulled a leaf out of his hair. ?Bleh, Cabbage.? 
Boy: ?YOU DESTROYED MY CABBAGES!? he kicked Kiza?s shin.
Kiza: ?OW!? he started to hop on his other foot. ?You bastard!? he was about to punch the kid, But he ran off. ?I?ll get you next time brat!? he shook his fist in the air.


----------



## StrawHat4Life (Jul 20, 2008)

The underground levels of Ba Sing Se...
Gan walks through a dimly lit tunnel. He stretches his neck and cracks his knuckles. Another man looks at him from the side, "Ready kid? You're up."

Gan grins, "I was born ready," and he walks through a curtain into a huge cavernous arena. From the roof hangs a long colorful banner reading, *Earth Rumble II: Battle Beneath Ba Sing Se.*

Hundreds of people sit in bleachers arranged throughout the cavern. Some in the audience cheer and most boo. In the center of the arena is a large elevated platform and an announcer stands in the middle. *"And now ladies and gentleman preeesenting our next challenger....theeeee Granite Kid!!"*

Gan scowls and sighs,  "I hate that name.." nonetheless he strides confidently towards the ring.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

Kiza sat in his little hut looking over  (ooc- New ozai = Omashu, Just ignore that.)

Kiza: ?Let?s see. If I?m here... Then the closet place I could hide away at is...? he moved his finger over the map. ?The western air temple!? he sighed. ?That could work if it wasn?t for the fact that I have to stroll through the fire nation Capital to get there.? Kiza sat back and tried to think up a plan. ?Could take a boat, fire bend my way to the air temple.? He scratched that idea. ?Ok ok, I know, I?ll find a dragon....? he stopped mid thought. ?That wouldn?t work... how would I even control the dragon...? Suddenly the perfect plan hit him! ?I?ll steal a Firenation soldier outfit! Sneak past the capital, Steal a ship and flee to the Western air temple!? He stood up proud of himself. ?Yes. Yes. An excellent plan indeed!? He looked around, ?Though. I don?t need to steal an outfit I already have....? He got dressed in his old Armor, took only what was needed and burned down the hut. ?Can?t have them knowing I was here now can I.? he sighed and began his march out of town. ?It?s a long way to the fire nation Capital... A very long way.? He looked around to see if there was any soldiers. ?Got to cross a damn ocean to get there.. I?ll just hop on a boat headed there... Then steal another one when I get inside.? He slowly made his way through the city, Hiding in every possible place he could find.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 21, 2008)

Saito returned to his home with crushed apples and a carton of milk with more than half of it spilled out. He put it on the kitchen table and his father looked at him.
Man: What is this?
Saito: I can explain...
Man: What's your excuse for this! 
A women walks in.
Women: Calm down Kisho. 
Kisho: It's not just that Isha, I heard that he got into another fight in town.
Isha: Is this true Saito?
Boy: Yeah Saito, did you?
Saito looked at his step mother and his step brother, Mamoru. He was the same age as Saito, he had black hair in a pony tail and the usual Earth Kingdom clothes.
Saito: Shut up Mamoru, it wasn't my fault, they started a fight with me.
Kisho: That's what always happens...
Saito: It is! 
Mamoru: You do love to start trouble...
Saito: I said shut up!
Kisho: Enough! Mamoru, come with me, we are going to go practice our earth bending. We have a war on our hands...
The two left, as did Saito. Isha simply sighed and looked through the remains of the groceries.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 21, 2008)

After a few days of travel, The man dressed in elegant clothing made it to Gaoling. 

Man: "This is my first stop! i just have to get through the Si wong desert and i will reach Ba sing se!" he smiled happily while entered the town. "Ah! the mountains look so nice here!" He bumped into a women selling Maps.

Women: "My my, You look like a rich young man in need of some company." she grinned.
Man: "Ah! well I couldn't." he blushed.
Women: "I'm Mai, What's your name?" she wrapped around his arm.
Man: "Ah! it's Fang!" he smiled. 
Mai: "Fang? That's a nice strong name~ You must be an earth bender." she pressed herself against him closer.
Fang: "Ah..." he blushed. "Y.. Yes! I.. I am! I'm on my way to Ba sing Se now to join the main forces.." He tried to pull himself away.
Mai: "Well then you need a guide! And i'm just the women to do it!" She stepped back and Saluted. "I used to be a Kiyoshi warrior you know~" she winked at him. she wore a beautiful Green chinese dress with gold trim. 
Fang: "eh!? you can take me there!?" he looked excited, sparkles in his eyes.
Mai: "No." she smiled, his spirit crushed. "But i can~ Take you around town and show you the sights and sounds of Gaoling!" Mai took him by the arm. "Come one, Lots to see~"


----------



## the_sloth (Jul 22, 2008)

Inside a room, there are 3 old men, sitting in a line with their eyes closed.  Candles are everywhere, giving the room an orange glow.

Elder 1: He's late.
Elder 2: Give him time.
Elder 1: He's always like this.  Its almost as if he doesn't even care what happens.
Elder 3: I agree.  He causes more trouble than any of the other students here.
Elder 2: Trust me, he has great potential.

We go outside the room and zoom out, revealing that we are at the Western Air Temple.

In town, you can see a young man running through the crowds.

Young Man: Crap!  I'm late!

The young man continues running through the crowd, shoving people to get through.  He keeps on doing this until there is an even larger group of people at the markets, making it barely possible to walk let alone run.

Young Man: This is not going to work.

The young man beings to walk away, then turns around and runs towards the crowd and runs taking out his bo staff.  His positioning as he runs is similar to that of a pole vaulter and he then sticks his staff into the ground.  He then points his hand to the ground, creating a gust of wind which sends him flying through the air ... uncontrollably.

Young Man: HOLY SHI~~~~ 

He crashes through one of the doors of the temples and slides on his face.  He then stops right in front of the three old men.

Elder 1: You're late Vient.
Vient: Urgh.... sorry...


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 22, 2008)

Kiza finally made It out of the City and let out a sigh of relief. ?Finally.? he began a triumphant walk, But was stopped by a voice from behind him.

Man: ?Hey you! Where do you think you?re going!?? Kiza turned around and prepared to firebend his way out, But remembered. ?Oh, right...Soldiers uniform...? He rubbed the back of his head and let out a worried laugh.
Kiza: ?I was uh, Going to the Capital?? The man walked over to him.
Man: ?Good! We got orders to go back to the Capital, The Firelord is taking a bride, You can come with us.? he walked off and turned back to Kiza. ?Well? Come on!? 
Kiza: ?R.. Right!? he followed behind him. ?That was close? he thought.

Kiza walks onto the Firenation ship and looks around, Men were laughing and gambling.
Man: ?Oi! New guy! Come here, come here!? a man by a pi sho table motioned to him. ?Let?s have a game!? Kiza nodded. And walked over to him.
Kiza: ?So uh, How do you play...? he looked at the bored confused while the man explains the game.
Man: ?And that?s it!? he looked please with himself, Kiza just looked more confused.
Kiza: ?Right... so, Uh.. I?ll just do this.? he put down a white lotus tile.
Man: ?Hmm?? he leaned in ?That?s.. an odd first choice for someone who doesn?t know how to play.?
Kiza: ?I just thought it looked nice.? He looked at the other tiles. ?This game is so confusing...? 

About one hour later-

Man: "You... beat me..." He looked down in shock.
Kiza: "Uh? i did?" he looked at the table. "I guess if you say i did..." he say up. "Well, It was fun." Kiza bowed and walked off.
Man: "Yeah.... fun...." He scratched his head, a second man walked up to him.
Man2: "Captain! We have a situation that requires your attention!" He saluted.
Man: "Ah? Right, let's check it out." he stood up and put a helmet on.


----------



## Travis Touchdown (Jul 24, 2008)

Saito walks to a back alley, some fire shoots from his nostrils in his anger. 
Saito: I always get blamed!
He punches a wall, making a fist sized hole. He punches the air and fire shoots out of his fist.
Saito: Damn it!
He continues his angery bending, scorching some of the alley that he is in. Meanwhile, a figure is hiding in fear at the end of the alley. 
Aki: He's a fi-firebender!
He covered his mouth hoping not to be heard.
Aki: I gota' tell someone about this...
He turns tail and runs and Saito turns, thinking he might have heard something.


----------



## InfIchi (Jul 24, 2008)

Mai showed Fang around the Village, Not by his choice. He had made many attempts to leave but was stopped at every turn. ?I just need to get away...? he thought to himself. ?I GOT IT!? a brilliant idea struck him. ?Hey! Look over there!? he pointed off. ?Not going to fall for it.? Mai responded. ?Drats...? Fang tried to think up a new plan to get away.


With Kiza-

?Damn. How long have we been out here? I need to get away from all the soldiers or my secrets going to get out.? he thought as he looked into the water. ?Beautiful.? A curious soldier walked over to him. ?Hey.? he put his hand on Kiza?s shoulder, nearly scaring him out of his armor. ?What?s up?? he finally spoke after getting his heart to stay inside his chest. ?You look a little off, You alright new guy?? Kiza nodded. ?Uh, yeah sure I?m fine.? He laughed nervously. ?All right.? the soldier walked off. ?So... very... close..? he thought.


----------



## Burke (Aug 10, 2008)

(i have no ideas currently but this thread needz a bump-zilla  )


----------



## Burke (Feb 15, 2009)

((Looks like Zetta ha been de-banned for a while, so ill try posting to see if anyone will follow.))
A panoramic shot shows the outer wall of Ba Sing Se.
Mik Miaki is shown walking along the unreal wall dragging his hand along a mortar line.
*O.K. that was the 127th brick from the 63rd rock, so in case they moved it in the last five months, the hollow spot should be right...here*
Mik rapped on the wall and heard an echo as he touched the brick.
"Alright, now we're getting somewhere"
Mik made a thrusting hand movement and an archway appeared. As he walked onward a sign on he wall said "Train"
The tunnel went on for a while and led to some stairs which led to another tunnel which led to some more stars. Mik could see an opening with dim light pouring in. As he crossed the threashold of the tunnel, a mass of people could be seen converging. Mik walked up to the front desk.
"One ticket to the middle level plaza please." 
"Twenty copper pieces." A man replied
"Twenty?! Last time it was fifteen."
"I'm sorry sir, but ticket prices are not my decision, if you have a complaint please talk to the supervisor."
"Fergetit," he said as he set the money on the counter, "just give me the ticket."
Mik took his ticket and trudged off. He hated the earth trains, they smelled like wet wolfbat, and they were a waste of talented earth benders, but they were the fastest way to the middle ring, and to his sister.


----------

